# Is this ok?



## Jay (Nov 6, 2021)

New roof installed on one side of semi, bonding gutter installed at the join.
Neighbour not happy with quality of work on their side (original clay tiles) thinks its untidy and doesnt like the way it 'ramps up' and thinks it might let in water or blow off in high winds.

Opinions appreciated on whether the tile side of roof has been installed up to the gutter to a good standard.


----------

